# Don't Stop Believing (tutorial)



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

[HR][/HR]A Journey classic: this video covers how i play this great tune....thanks for watching!


guitar - PRS McCarty

[video=youtube;cruMzFpigdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cruMzFpigdw[/video]


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Great tutorial maplebaby, awesome tone with your PRS as well.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Another great job on classic blast from the past ..... thanks for sharing.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello gentlemen....really appreciate you giving for time to check this out and your posts are greatly appreciated!

keep pickin,
dale


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Nicely done video!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

really appreciate you giving of your time to check it out and your post is sincerely appreciated!

best,
dale


----------

